# Post your April Pix right here.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm a couple of days late....it was a busy month and things haven't slowed down at all.

What you got?


Edit: Looking at the photos I posted wouldn't give anyone a picture of all the really nasty weather we had in April. Oh well.......


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

i got older


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

The New Bike.....








It caught the all the girls eye on the way home.....








The Family was unimpressed....


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Arlington....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Work









Play









And my sweetie's work


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*April*

Crossing the Mighty Monocacy.









Trail work.









Outside my office.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hot!*



wooglin said:


> ...And my sweetie's work


nmndm


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> nmndm


What's an artist's favorite phrase? 





Do you take cash?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> What's an artist's favorite phrase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No question in my mind she could make a nice living selling stuff like that.

What is the size of the piece and most important; how much?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> No question in my mind she could make a nice living selling stuff like that.
> 
> What is the size of the piece and most important; how much?


The panel is 5ft tall, and the painting will go for somewhere around $7 or 8k. She's just switched galleries and they don't have any images of her stuff up yet or I'd post a link.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> The panel is 5ft tall, and the painting will go for somewhere around $7 or 8k. She's just switched galleries and they don't have any images of her stuff up yet or I'd post a link.


What is the media?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> What is the media?


Uh, mixed? 

You're hitting the limits of my knowlege, that one is a pencil drawing on plaster. She paints as well, just not on that particular piece I don't think.

Here's a bigger copy of the photo.

https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/heroncropped.jpg


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*A picture from last week...*

I normally ride past these train cars before dawn. But this day my alarm didn't go off. I had no business stopping for a picture but what the hey, I liked the early sun on the yellow cars and red fence. Only problem was, my mind putting those words on the sign.....


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I didn't take it, but it dominated my April. Happier pic to follow when home.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> I didn't take it, but it dominated my April. Happier pic to follow when home.


I know exactly what you're sayin and I know the spot...

No worries...

EDB


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> Beautiful work and interesting mix of mediums. Does she do any fresco work?


Like I said, my knowledge of art has already been met and surpassed. All I know is its pretty and it makes her happy. That's good enough for me. The fact that she can make a living on it is icing on the cake. If you or anyone are really interested, however, I'd be happy to put you in touch with her. 

HokieRider, what's that picture of?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> ..HokieRider, what's that picture of?


Memorial Rally at Virginia Tech.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Memorial Rally at Virginia Tech.


Right. Got it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Man that is a sweet ride.*



Hjalti said:


> .Outside my office.


How about some bike porn?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Here's some cold & grey for ya...*



MB1 said:


> Edit: Looking at the photos I posted wouldn't give anyone a picture of all the really nasty weather we had in April. Oh well.......


Here's some cold & grey for ya...

singlecross


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

These are from Tuesday, but I didn't feel like starting a new thread. There is one picture of a stretch of road I bypass. You'll see why.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Dusty*

My dearly beloved dog, Dusty. May she rest in peace.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I love that "Share the Road" sign.*



OverStuffed said:


> These are from Tuesday, but I didn't feel like starting a new thread. There is one picture of a stretch of road I bypass. You'll see why.


That'll calm the drivers down. 

Right!


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Quickbeam*



MB1 said:


> How about some bike porn?


<a href="https://home.att.net/~jfgorham/quickbeam.htm" title="Quickbeam"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/181/483839021_5c6dc3c114.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bliss_DSCN3612" /></a>

You can visit:

My Quickbeam Page.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*That sign ...*



MB1 said:


> That'll calm the drivers down.
> 
> Right!


Share the road.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

OverStuffed said:


> These are from Tuesday, but I didn't feel like starting a new thread. There is one picture of a stretch of road I bypass. You'll see why.


Those are pretty wide lanes. They could probably shave a foot off of each and widen the shoulder.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Those are pretty wide lanes. They could probably shave a foot off of each and widen the shoulder.


See that speed limit sign on the right? Drivers around here seem to suffer from dyslexia; then they start speeding from there.

Bike friendly?

Not!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I have a road -- Hawthorn Blvd. -- exactly like that on the way to one of my clients. Goes on for about 10 miles, if not more. There aren't many roads I refuse to bike on, but that's one of 'em.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

MB1 said:


> That'll calm the drivers down.
> 
> Right!


I'm not even sure a driver would see the sign in that "sea of signs". And no shoulder either.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Canon Beach, Oregon. One our families favorite places to go. 4AM, the boys are up early (east coast time for them) and the moon is out.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> Canon Beach, Oregon. One our families favorite places to go.


Did you take that pic?

It is SWEETNESS!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Did you take that pic?
> 
> It is SWEETNESS!


High praise coming from the master! 

We were staying at a hotel on the beach. And both of our boys ( ages 3 and 1) were up early because their bodies were on east coast time from our cross country flight. It was a long exposure shot with the camera balanced on the balcony railing. 

The rock is called "Haystack Rock". Beautiful place.

Here's a few more of Canon Beach.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

There's a bike path at the intersection I took the picture from, I take that to a road that has a 3' shoulder, that also happens to be where I'd turn anyway. It adds about a 1/2 mile or so and steepens the climb. As a bonus, in the morning, the bike path is all but deserted. At night, there are at least 10 people on it.


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

*DC and Germany*

Two pictures. DC in early April while riding into work and the Rhine Valley of Germany in late April on a 30 lb. rental.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Gotta love Fruita in April


----------

